# Children Birth Certificate



## Vvigh (Jan 10, 2011)

I need the attested birth certificate for my kids (6th & 1st standard) for school admission to Abu Dhabi schools. I have lost the original birth certificates (I have copies unattested). Kids are born in Mumbai. I am told that I can get birth certificates issued from Indian consulate in Dubai (thru Empost branch in Karama), want to know the following:-
(1) whether this birth certificate shall be accepted by schools in Abu Dhabi.
(2) what all attestations need to be done on this, I m told that as it will be issued by Indian Consulate so additional attestation from UAE foreign affairs ministry (from say Sharjah) should be sufficient.

Regards & thanks.


----------

